# Shaking and hissing



## frozenpretzel (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi there, I just got my little friend Charlie last night from someone who no longer had time for him. He is just under a year old. 

He was very friendly last night and very active on his wheel at night time. When I went to take him out of the cage this morning (6am) he was also very friendly. However, I just attempted to handle him (6pm) and he kept puffing up, hissing, and shaking! I couldn't help but get a bit frightened, so I put him away. Is he just grouchy? Is this normal behaviour if he is scared?

I totally understand that this is a new environment for him and that he is probably just adjusting. If anyone can offer any insight or advice that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

You may have woken him up before he was ready. Ours gets grumpy if she gets woken up to early.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! You did hit the nail on the head; it’s a new environment, new noises, smells, and stimulus. Since hedgehogs are nocturnal, they will obviously be more lively at night! My Christina will DEFINITELY let me know when she’s not in any mood to hang out, and it’s usually during the day. Just give it some time, keep a radio playing softly in your room during the day while you’re away, and acclimate them graciously. Soon, they’ll realize you’re the bees knees and want to hang out with you 😄 
Hope this helps!


----------



## frozenpretzel (Jan 31, 2019)

I feel a lot less worried now, thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd say its a mix of both. Its all new to him and hes still trying to settle, and then while hes asleep in this new place someone comes along still in their sleep hours to get them out. Try getting him later at 7 if you can and see it that helps.
You need him to associate your smell is a good smell and that you'll look after him (this is easy especially if you put old clothing that smells like you in his cage) honestly he'll relax a bit more when you get him. Also talking to them I always tell Holly she's okay, and let her know its only me and she calms down massivly.


----------

